# Shadow, Boxer x Staffie, 2 years old



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Shadow, Boxer x Staffie, 2 years old



*His Story: * Shadow came to us from Yorkshire Nov 08. We have homed him twice, both times with very young children and he has excelled. However his first owner had a major operation and his current owner is starting full time work in January.

*Salient points: * Shadow needs stability and a family with bull breed experience to revel in his many gifts. Shadow needs companionship (at max. part time employment hours) with awareness to support him establish tolerance being left. Shadow enjoys being an only pet and enjoys company and being an integral part of his family.

*Advert:* Shadow is not only a very accomplished dog, with superb looks, but has a wonderful temperament thrown in. He is a "people dog" in principle, but mixes well with dogs outside given leadership and direction. He is very particary: engaging in play; enjoying fetch and adores children's company. He needs secure garden and an active regime. Shadow is neutered, vax'd and chipped.

Shadow is a great friend and a gentle soul. He needs to regain his former confidence with dogs following an incident when his owner bought another dog to live in his territory without the experience of managing 2 dogs. We mention this as he isn't as confident in mixing with dogs outside as he always was. In the right hands he should soon return his 'fluency' with dogs. Shadow needs a stable family to love and enjoy his many wonderful attitibutes. A very special dog to our rescue. A wonderful family awaits him, we are sure, who can offer him the promise he so deserves.

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress  Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Shadow Boxer x Staffie Oxford

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website Rescue Remedies - Our Dogs and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

The magnificent Shadow playing:


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

A quote from Rigsby (one of our volunteer walkers) after Shadow's walk yesterday.

Darling Shadow - what a buffoon - found it all too much and flopped on the ground then rolled around like a clown. Big grin on his face, he really is a wonderful lump of loveliness!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update by one of our volunteer walkers who tried to take Shadow out today!

Shadow was dying to get out of his kennel today - I felt guilty as I'd made him wait until last. However, when we got outside in the sun, he decided that he didn't feel like walking after all :? He put the brakes on half way down the drive and turned round, walked back and got into my car with my Mum (she'd left the car door open) He climbed over onto the back seat - and went to sleep! 
Here he is:






I love this guy - you can't help but smile when he's with you!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Shadow getting a kiss from Scouby-Lou ... we think these two like each other ...


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Karen & Claire G  volunteers down at the kennels:

Shadow had a lovely long weekend away from kennels and looked very well this morning. He had a lovely walk with ClaireG, but made sure we both had a share of his 'love!

Just love his boy!

ClaireG: I love this boy! He is just a gentle gentleman. Can't wait until I am the other end of his lead again!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Shadow had time in the paddock today - letting his hair down and oh he knows how to have fun!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update by ClaireG:

What a lovely day we had yesterday! Shadow and I went for a walk in the woods, trying to choose shady paths as it was so hot!. After walking we went off to the fundraising stall that was being manned by Janet & co.

Shadow minding the stall -









There was also a fun dog show and obviously Shadow HAD to enter the 'Most Handsome Dog' class.

Shadow with the judge - 









Shadow behaved perfectly (as always!) and came away with a wonderful rosette for 2nd place -










Shadow attracted a lot of attention and got lots of fuss, he is a heart melter without a doubt and a perfect ambassador for Rescue Remedies!
But it is exhausting being a celebrity!










The day was lots of fun and I think Shadow enjoyed the total change in routine ...... he even got to see baby Daisy ...










Thanks for a super day Shadow (and beyond a 'shadow' of doubt you should have come first!)

*Shadow is still looking for a foster or forever home!*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

One of our volunteers gave Shadow a weekend break from kennel life. Here is their update:

Lovely weekend with the gorgeous Shadow. Lots of time in the garden - "helping" with the gardening, playing fetch, having a snooze!

We had to kill an hour in Petersfield first thing Saturday morning and had forgotten that it was the food festival. Given that it was busy, quite warm and that there were a LOT of good smells around, Shadow behaved magnificently and was rewarded with lots of fuss and attention from festival goers and even a small ice cream!

He is such a fun dog and has so much love to give. Potential adopters please give this handsome chap a chance - you'll only have to walk him once to fall head over heals in love!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update by Gemma:

Shadow had a great time out today with Cassie and Dior, he and Dior were flirting a lot the whole way round! I really do love this boy, he has such a sweet heart, he's so nice to walk and he really makes me smile. Shadow is great with other dogs too not to mention absolutely stunning! This lucky boy got to go out with Dior again when Liz, her partner and daughter took the two out, bless them



















When I went to get my phone out the car Shadow jumped straight in, went and sat on the back seat as if to say ' I'm ready now, let's go please' it broke my heart getting him out and back in the kennel. Shadow's home please come forward, you wouldn't look back!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update by Karen, one of our [email protected]

"Really wanted to get some nice photos of our boy today, but made the silly mistake of leaving my camera in the car. When I opened it to get the camera out, guess what - our boy was happy to ensconce himself in the car!

After I turfed him out, he was a reluctant subject so this was the best I could do!



I always feel so sad - here is a wonderful, wonderful family dog - he really shouldn't be with us"!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update on Shadow from Kate & Janet, two of our walking volunteers:

From Janet:

"Kate and I had a great day out and a lovely long walk with Shadow and Cassie (another RR rescue dog also looking for a home) at Alice Holt today. They get on really well together - just like very good friends. They travelled together in the car, walked together, licked each others' faces, sat together at the pub, shared treats, shared drinks and generally enjoyed each others' company - and we enjoyed their company very much.

Shadow, always the clown, sat under the bench and rubbed his head on the underside - when he emerged, his head was green Kate took lots of photos so I hope this one comes out"!

From Kate:

"Shadow was an absolute star today with his girls (that was Janet, Cassie and I!) . He travelled on the front seat of the car to Alice Holt and was very good. The only problem was that he couldn't quite lie down as the seat wasn't big enough so he kept leaving a paw dangling. When we got there he was just lovely. He walked on a loose lead all the way round and was so well behaved.

He tried influencing Janet to give him extra liver cake 







And then decided that he really quite liked Cassie





He was exhausted by the time we finished and was quite happy to rest at the pub.





The he decided that he just had to find something that was under the pub bench and came out covered in green stuff! Hope you can see it in this photo.



Then he and Cass headed for home. A lovely day was had by all".


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our kennel walkers:

Shadow was very patient while I put his harness on today, then upside down for most of the field...

he still has sore paws so was reluctant to walk on gravel

lots of lovely cuddles tho'.

*Shadow is currently in boarding kennels and would really benefit from some TLC in a foster home until his forever home comes along. If you are able to offer Shadow a break from kennel life, for however long, please complete our foster questionnaire on our website.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

We had to move Shadow as his kennels were so busy with summer business. We moved him over to Gatwick and he has completely charmed everyone at his new kennels ... we didn't doubt he would!



No surprise to those who know him - such a special boy

His feet are still sore but happy to run on the grass.

Shadow, such a gentle soul.









*Shadow would welcome some TLC in a foster home until his forever home comes along! Can you help him?*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

The most gentle soul out there. Shadow, what the hell are you doing with us?







An update from Antoine, one of our volunteer kennel walkers:

"My brother and I walked Dray, Dotty, Cassie and Shadow yesterday morning. Not being familiar with bull breeds, he was a little bit worried when I handed him Dray's lead to get Dotty out of her kennel. But he quickly discovered the real nature of Staffie/X and absolutely fell in love with all of them. 

Cassie and Shadow had a social walk together and thoroughly enjoyed it".







*Shadow is currently in boarding kennels and would benefit from a foster home until his forever home comes along.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Claire, one of our volunteers who used to walk Shadow up at the Farnham kennels (Shadow is now based at the Gatwick kennels so Claire is missing him):

"Oh Shadow!! I can say that I know the Farnham kennel walkers miss him terribly as he is a superb 'balancing' dog and great for keeping all the little hyper madams on track!.

I always thought Shaddow would make a great working man's dog , he would be so happy to drive around with a gardener in his truck (and share lunch time sandwiches!!) . The garage where I have my tyres fitted has a 'Shadow type' dog who greets customers with a wag .... he is that kind of dog (I think).

Truth is he would slot in most scenarios because he is such a lovable lug! He used to really love meeting children on his walks too.

so ...a few pics from the last 6 months" .... 

































































Sorry .... i have tried to limit myself, but I look at his photos and he is just so damned handsome .... how do you decide which to leave out!!!!

*Shadow would benefit from some time in foster until his forever home comes along. Are you able to foster him? Are you able to adopt him?*


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Goodness he has been up for adoption for so long.. (((

I really hope shadow gets his forever home very soon.. ((


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

The gorgeous Shadow is still patiently waiting in kennels for his forever home to spot him. Are you able to offer him the home he so deserves?

*Shadow would really love some time in a foster home where he can settle until that home comes along. If you are able to foster him please get in touch by completing our Fostering questionnaire online: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Shadow please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Delighted to report that this dog has now been homed! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

